# Long Lost Watch



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi I bought this case and dial from Canada in february this year and after a month it had not arrived, so I contacted the seller who said it must have been lost in the post and he refunded my money, end of story I thought. In late May I had to go to my local post office to pick up another watch and to my surprise I was given two packages and yes you,ve probably guessed up popped the case and dial it had taken over three months to arrive, I noticed it had a customs label on it the seller had put a value of $100 on it even though I only paid $30 for it anyway the postie never ask me for the duty so I was out there like a shot. So now the next thing was to procure a movement for it and even this did,nt go smoothly I bought a 2181 from the USA and blow me if he did,nt send me a 2182 instead so I contacted Paul (silver hawk) who kindly offered to swap a 2181 for my 2182 anyway its all sorted now and the watch is up and running and Pauls made a real nice job of this one.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I do like that black dial. I had Paul build one for me a few months ago. He's handy to keep around isn't he?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes geat result :yes:


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Have you repaid the seller?


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

8.32 said:


> Have you repaid the seller?


If the seller got the insurance would you pay him the $30 again? though you would have to contact them or at least I would feel I should


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

gaz64 said:


> 8.32 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you repaid the seller?
> ...


I did try to find the seller but he,d long dissapeared out fo my watch box on ebay, if it was to only ask him for the Â£15 tax i nearly had to pay. It seems to me he made a nice profit out of that, so I dont think I would be offering him his $30 would you. :lol:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> I did try to find the seller but he,d long dissapeared out fo my watch box on ebay, if it was to only ask him for the Â£15 tax i nearly had to pay. It seems to me he made a nice profit out of that, so I dont think I would be offering him his $30 would you. :lol:


As you asked, yes I would still consider it money I owed and would pay it. Not just words either. I was refunded for a non-shower two weeks ago. Item showed up last week and I reimbursed seller straight away. Always treat others as you'd like them to treat you, not as you think they'd treat you.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

feenix said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > I did try to find the seller but he,d long dissapeared out fo my watch box on ebay, if it was to only ask him for the Â£15 tax i nearly had to pay. It seems to me he made a nice profit out of that, so I dont think I would be offering him his $30 would you. :lol:
> ...


Just to let you know I,m as straight as a dye but in this case I dont have a lot of sympathy with this seller. He put a value on an item way over what I paid for it and could have cost me an extraÂ£15 in taxes I should not have paid, lucky for me when i picked it up the posty must have been asleep so i was just fortunate to get away with that one, I dont mind paying tax when i have to but you try getting money back from HMRC its not easy, besides their is a difference between one week and three months.


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

That is a lovely classy looking watch, I'm jealous :drool:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

MakeTime said:


> That is a lovely classy looking watch, I'm jealous :drool:


Thanks for your kind words but not quite as classy as this one which was restored at the same time.


----------



## Lammerk (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah very classy watches do they still make this style? Bulova I mean.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Lammerk said:


> Yeah very classy watches do they still make this style? Bulova I mean.


Hi unfortunetly they have,nt made these since the mid seventies and the only way to buy them today is through ebay as most of them come from abroad, you can buy some from England but again usually through the bay


----------



## stewy (Aug 13, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> MakeTime said:
> 
> 
> > That is a lovely classy looking watch, I'm jealous :drool:
> ...


very nice watch love the colour, I WANT ONE


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

stewy said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > MakeTime said:
> ...


Hi there welcome to the forum, if you look under the post of (Accutron Mingers) by Silver Hawk you can see what sort of condition most of these watches are found in today as they were produced in the 1960s, it,s rare to see one in working order, fortunetly Paul (Silver Hawk) is excellent at restoreing them


----------

